# smokers mustread



## crozar (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi all , 
i'd like to say something , we all smoke but is our lives better?
we could become a junkie or a pothead without noticing it but can you see the cure?
i love smoking but is it right to smoke every day?
here is a story of a dealler and a customer

a customer buy a pound and the dealler relpies after a couple of visits ; why do  you smoke too much , the customer says because i like it , but after deep talks , the conclusion was the customer was in miseries , in pain , and hates life , and also the brain function .
the conclusion in this topic is 
we smoke is because we love it like the kids love to go to the theme park , and our theme park is w33d , but kids get bored and has no more feeling for the joy of theme parks after alot of visits , but they can still go just to forget stress , same thing goes for us we can no more feel mj anymore , but when the good kids organize and go to the theme park 2wice a week or 3 times , then the joy proceeds to another level  and might be able to control it


----------



## warzone (Jun 2, 2008)

i just smoke cuz i like it. it helps me keep calm and focus on ****. but it dont bother me when im not high if i dont got it then i dont got it easy as that.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello Crozar 

I understand fully what your saying, yes the theme park would get boring if you went every day, the thrill turns to boredom, some people like playing the theme park daily, some play once a week, I personally play it 2 or 3 times a week, sometimes I only play for a little while and sometimes I play for hours, but you must also understand that some people need the theme park daily as it oils the wheels that keep them moving


----------



## warzone (Jun 2, 2008)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

i smoke everyday. i mean i go to the park every day, sometimes 2 or 3 times a day. i never blow of work to go the park or let the park get into the way of my responsabilties. i smoke because i like the person i am when i smoke not just while im high but the mindset i have all the time. i feel like im more connected to everything, more peaceful, calm, relaxed, happier. as long as i still find joy in it i'll continue to do it. theres enough different strains with different highs out there to keep me coming to the park everyday from now on. just my thoughts


----------



## warzone (Jun 2, 2008)

now see everything he just said i 100% agree with him hats exactly how i feel.


----------



## crozar (Jun 4, 2008)

psychiatrist's have said many things but many people dont listen and say *** its because people know that the brain is not like a bone to be studied with , however i have some feedback and friends which have followed good / great steps and have fixed their problems , people should try listening and reading about health and remedies for depression because this is a serious subject and that word means alot , its the negative state of you, listen guys if anyone is feeling depressed i want to ask this , is your system vitamin's above 80 % ? and do you eat much / clean proteins ? and what about the air do you get much fresh air or you use your lung less because of a weak lung because of excessive smoking / use a vaporizer my friend , how about your to do list , is it organized in a good matter , and will it be cleared anytime soon?
most important is water  , remember 2 liters a day , and get fruits , have some natural remedies like honey , black seed , and last but not least get sdr honey which is good for the lungs , have that mixed with a banana shake you will get good magnesium in your system , by the way omega3-6-9 is good for the brain cells . i got a feed back about these , people have done these steps perfectly , and i have seen my friend change from bad sad hate's life to amazingly happy and when he smoke every time every time he is happy , he doesnt get stoned but he becomes happy , you see if a person smokes and gets stoned its because hes brain is anticipating the depression which he holds with him so its like a war zone and then he gets stoned but , when brain is clean from depression and from these emotions and system is clean and clear you will get the feel of the extraction of THC flowing to yoursystem and yoursystem will function with its state .
depression state will challenge thc state and will give you a stoned state which is good for some people and for some reasons , but after a while your head will be upset because it wants to be high but not stoned but to party and then some people may act like pothead which this phrase is used when people act stupid and try to be funny and weird and to force happiness in a weird way,..
its bad to be stoned much because you will become addicted whenever you are just 1 % more sadder you will smoke , and this gets you into it and > > -- and then -----> > but for some reason after weed is out and your scratching your head sometimes you can reach to a state which is called a junkie , this state can be dangerous and may lose your soul and cause you to act as a deadman rather then a soul which has been existed in this life among the world.

for the  mj spirits lets see its real spirit but not only cope our pain , lets fix pain with what pain must be fixed with and then the mj spirit will raise our souls so we can fly rather then sitting beside a stone and becoming so small to see and so lazy to pick it up

guys people build up depression easily , its like % , it goes 1 2 3 4 .. .. 30 ... 70 ... 99!!
and then you must try to remove it , and the more the level of % you have the harder to fix this problem . remember this health routine must be done atleast every 2 days , and by the way its tasty  i think you can change the road of munchies and junk food to great food which you can eat alot 

for the banana shake , get 2 bananas and 1 and a half glass of milk and put 2 spoons of sdr honey , if no ( SDR HONEY ) then put sugar because other honey's may taste bad with it . and then let the shaker go on for a minute or 2 oh ya and 4 cubes of ice


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

So are you saying we should stop smoking and start eating right and exercising??


----------



## crozar (Jun 4, 2008)

remove the bag/sack of depression which we are holding and then organize to do list for the whole month , and always in the end of the month be sober for 3 days so you organize your other to do list for the next next month and believe me you can be happy for life  .
my quote above still stands.


----------



## crozar (Jun 4, 2008)

i hope post #7 is clear , i may try to make it more clearer if anyone has trouble understanding.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey crozar, I understand about everyone taking better care of themselves thru nutrition and such.

But not everyone who smokes pot is depressed.

And for those who are in a funk, mj is better then those terrible anti-depressants and lots healthier.

I hope your post doesn't offend any of the medical users here.  MJ is crucial to their daily living, depressed or not.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ya, it is a bit confusing... S tell me moor. I already eat and exercise right i have a great job i am very organized i have a to do list for probley the next year have a 3yr old boy a full time job college full time and an on and off relationship. And i am only 20..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 4, 2008)

Ya can grow weed, but ya can't grow theme-parks :ccc:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow storng anti MJ related feelins from this guy. I ahve to look at it from the other side of the coin. As a suffer of BPD, there are many reasons for me to "go to the park" most of the time its just so im not the hard to deal with overly reclusive, anti-social, time-bomb that i was before i had realized that MJ was better (than the 5 different perscribed meds i was on) at helping me deal with pressures in the everyday. There isnt stress factors that were the blame of the cripiling depression that comes with the territory either, as it was the case when i was on the "legal" meds. And i as go back and continue to re-read your posts i can see that your really on here trying to tell me that what im doing to make a better life for me and my family is wrong and you sir are wrong for that you have no right to say you have to conform or perish. Mj has been around since the dawn of time and its truly only been in the past 100 years that simple minded, self proclaimed, "protectors" of others virtues have forced the last 5 generations of humans to stay away from the most natural (and common for most any ailments) medicine around.


----------



## crozar (Jun 4, 2008)

this is not offending no one but its a great tip of advice in post #7

however as for me i cant feel the same high as i was in the first try of mj unless i return my state of energy vitamines protein etc ... many things which builds one soul , get that to normal , i dont mean you should stop smoking but as for the bad worst state people they must and they should strive for their soul back and doing the healthy tips i have mentioned and their is more surely but i have mentioned meany important concepts which people neglect .

good to hear you organize well for a year , yes thats good news but if i really ask you what and how you organize your eating habbit in healthy foods believe me i bet you still lack in many things . non smokers also lack in many factors .
the eating habbit is not much but i can appoint you with the most important things and you will really love to hear it because its great , it gives you a good mood like i can say some people say hey MJ or hey sunday fudge icecream ... and after knowing the importance of the healthy factor you will add health with your hey say , and say hey banana shake 
you know what il take photos is better because it works more then the written.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

crozar said:
			
		

> this is not offending no one but its a great tip of advice in post #7
> 
> however as for me i cant feel the sa...


OK so lets see.. My eating habits...
1. No sodas
2. No fast food "I love to cook"
3. No fried foods
4. I eat mainly chicken, tuna, turkey meat. usually grilled with marinara sauce.
5. I take multivitamins every morning
6. I try and eat every 2-3 hours even if its just a handful of nuts or a banana. 
7. I lift weights on mon, wed, and friday in the morning before i do anything else for 45 min a day and have a workout schedule of 3 sets of numeriouse work outs.
8. I do cardio on tue, thurs, and Sunday in the morning. Usually run, jog, or bike. I just try to keep my heart rate at a certain pace.
9. Everything i eat i cook myself. I eat a chocolate protein shake everyday.
10. I do not eat within an hour of me working out

So am i still not healthy. I just want to take a smoke at the end of every day and during my lunches to help me.. 
1. I have insomnia, almost impossible for me to sleep when sober
2. Have big anger problems.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 4, 2008)

I see where you are coming from and I have no problem with, I think it's good that you structure like that...but remember everyone is different too. I exercise and eat good and I also smoke daily.

Let me just say that when I was depressed after my mother died and I was recommend some anti depressants...I told my counselor that I didn't think it was right for me. She said oh no why? Well seeing as my mom died and I am going through a depressive period and all I'm just bummed. She said this may help you, and then I said but my depression is not chemical. I also switched counselors, sorry but if I know more than she did then it was time to move on.

I guess what I'm trying to say is there are different types of depression and they aren't always chemical and shouldn't be treated as such cause it will not help that person. Just like everyone is different. And Crozar I do respect your opinion and I know it took some nerve to post this but I am OK with it as long as you are OK with others handling things their way, you know? We can all learn from one another and I think it's important.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 4, 2008)

On recreational basis, every single person is responsible for their own well being, so long as you do not hurt anyone in progress there is no problem in smoking all day everyday...

On medicinal basis, cannabis is a medicinal herb, like all other medicine you must use it at given doses and given frequency or it won't effect your health.

I am sober 27 days a month, I have yet to smoke cannabis for one and half years, more over my diet is mainly fish and red meat with good salad. Still, I can not sleep... Well, if smoking helps me to sleep, I will definitely use it at required dosages in order to sleep and have an healthy life.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 4, 2008)

I wont go into a long rant as I WOULD LIKE to.. however I will sum up my point to as little as possible..

I totally agree with SmokinMom on this, everyone who smokes dope is not ALWAYS a depressive. And going round talking/ preaching/ ranting about how our lives would be so much better if we dealt with our non-existant sadness instead of facing it through weed, is not going to go down well with the forum of a GROWING MARIJUANA SITE.

I love my weed. I love it so much that it makes my day. I don't live inside. I go to college. Im a lazy teenager, of 18, who likes my dope. I get A's and A*'s. I have a happy family life. I do my exercise, and i look good (not bragging or anything  ).And... i smoke weed. On a regular basis. And i love it. And it's not ruining my life. I repeat... NOT. And I personally don't need help. And personally, i don't think many of the people on this site need it either. 

Thanks, but no thanks.

End of. 

...No hard feelings buddy, it's all love round these 'ere parts.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the only thing that is really wrong with MJ, or rather the only way it can really harm you is the laws and the punishments I believe all the other so called side effects are minimal. I will say this though I don't feel depressed at all when I smoke never, but when I was drinking I had a very heavy load and I honestly believe that MJ helped me get out of depressive mindset and cut out the drink. I smoked for years and didn't really drink but when I started to drink it was all or nothing it's who I am. tried many things and then I just said screw it and tried the approach of everytime I got a craving I smoked instead I also had some good friends. So IMO MJ helped me overcome the thing that was making me depressed, or rather the only thing I could control and actively change, I had some other problems but their isn't much I could do to fix them they were "life" problems meaning someone close to me was dying. I feel better than I have in years...honest. I have an addictive personality and if I overindulge in MJ so be it, there are worse things....I'm bad with money, I smoke cigs lots of them, etc etc. And I had an incident recently and I can't smoke, I am not so bad cause to be honest with you it's hard to be a daily smoker for 15 years and not be a bit worried LOL. I am afraid I might slip into old habits but I realize now that I'm fine so far and I really feel no different. So I guess what I'm trying to say is it helped me through a drinking problem which was actually making me depressed. People are depressed for certain reasons, when they figure out those reasons then they can decide their own course of action. And not to offend anyone cause everyone is different but AA was more dangerous to me than MJ, after an AA meeting I wanted to drink after hearing all the party stories. Figure out what is depressing you and then go from there, sure diet and exercise help a ton but I think maybe you need to understand that everyone is different but we do have one thing in common which leads me to believe that MJ truly is important and theraputic.

Look up cannabinoids and the endocannibinoid system and you will realixe that the "ingrediants" in MJ are vital to everyday functioning, our body also has these or rather the ability to produce these and if you really look closely you will see something scary, everytime the medical world tries to supress the endocannabinoid system bad things happen the most common thing to happen...Depression and even suicidal thoughts think about that one. Cannabinoids influence a lot and I mean a lot of the functons that go on in the human body actually that is wrong IT INFLUENCES ALMOST EVERY ANIMAL ON THIS PLANET!!!! Lizards, mammals, etc. 

If you want a link just ask but I figured I would let you look on your own so you know I am not looking at biased material....it's really fascinating that a plant has totally evolved together along with all the creatures, meaning both adapted to each other.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 4, 2008)

Also what is a pothead? I know what it is I mean what is it to you? You started a good thread whether I agree with you or not I think it's a good one and we can all learn a lot from it if we listen to each other and realize we're all on the same team. I just want to know what you mean by a pothead?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 4, 2008)

I only have a small comment on all this; for I do not believe in right nor wrong in any subject matter BUT I will say this:

The kingdom of heaven is found within yourself, no where else will it be found, and only each individual soul knows what's best for them. 
Their is no one who can choose for you. 

many souls need to hear justifacations for their beliefs for they have stopped trusting their own inner guidance. they want others to agree with them so they will feel better. 

I smoke for  no other reason than it pleases me.  I don't know of any other reason to do anything in this life. and I will never feel as if what I do is wrong nor right, it just is what it is. 

the only thing that is harmful to any of us in this physical body is our thoughts and beliefs. okay thats it for me. 
have a joyous life and remember how much you are loved by all!

PS- it's the Guilt that will harm you, not the smoking of the weed!


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 4, 2008)

Amen to that ^

When you have a mentality like that.. and one that you can stick to, there are no questions for the meaning of life, because you have already solved it.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 5, 2008)

mind and body are different to me.

i think everyone should relax from or escape the reality in which they created over years and years of filtering information.  I find i experience or appreciate things completely different when high.  i tend to let my mind and thoughts be free.

i'm high and not making any sense....let me give an example.  tonite i spent half an hour just sitting under a tree in my front yard, lol.  (my house is off the road and not in plain view)  I've never sat under that tree before.  but i realized after being high and walking under it, that it sounds just like the ocean when the wind blows through it.  not like a wrustle of leaves, i have many trees on the property, but this one sounds completely different.  i ripped the bong again, grabbed a chair and just sat under it relaxing with a corona on my beach.

for me weed slows me down and i feel more appreciative.

:joint: :fly: :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2008)

I really don't think the original poster meant any disrespect to any of us.  I did however just have a profound thought.  

Crozar- if you truely believe what you say, then I don't think you should ever smoke herb again because it sounds like it definately wasn't agreeing with you.  I hope your funk forever stays away.  

Just know that what works for 1 person doesnt always work for the next.


----------



## crozar (Jun 6, 2008)

hehe , sorry guys , i knew i need to make it more clarified , however i will post it soon , i dont mean quit smoking im not going to quit either , when i was searching for the best of life i was looking in a procedure which i can smoke and have a best life so i must balance the equation .

the person who listed hes health diet is missing alot of other thing  .. soon il be posting the clarification and do another thread for the health diet of balancing MJ to its source of spirit


----------



## crozar (Mar 3, 2009)

this is a new opening summary,

whens some1 soul is clean and honest and white . what is going down or sadness or depression?  how to get opposite results?
start from scratch  !  , how? easy just remember every one in hes heart have a seed just in the middle of it , this seed represents you , you need to water it so your real self will come out and take over the body which has been tookover for years , if your asking what tookover for years? well its you but not the real you it might be something that you did or through decision makeing and your regretting it for the past years , oh well  you can reborn yourself its about faith of beleive understand your existence , water your backup seed , and remember thats the last one so use ur new life wisely , you will feel so unlazy to do the jobs that i mentioned above like eating a healthy diet , and going out and buying fruits and honey , and blackseeds to swallow ... ect.
your new life is something new , when your new self comes out by time ? how do you water your backup seeds? by thinking about the miseries that you did , what about them? its something that destroyed you , every person somehow have a thing in hes self that wants to do bad even tho he stops but still wants to lie and do bad ,.. remember this thing is evil , so get your backup clean white unevil seed out and fight the evil but when you do start step by step and never look at evil again even if its your mistake in a situation that may or will occur just be honest and take the mistake toyourself  be kind and good and love the people and be safe


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 4, 2009)

amen my brotha, i hear what you be sayin

do some yoga, learn to meditate and have a good mindset-

now learn to do all those things stoned, and it will be even better


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I eat extremely healthy, and exercise regularly, I would like to think I am fairly physically fit. I am not depressed, actually I wake up every day pretty happy. However, I do suffer from chronic Rheumatoid Arthritis, smoking pot is extremely beneficial to my quality of life. Besides the pain management, I enjoy it.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Mar 4, 2009)

again?


----------



## crozar (Mar 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I really don't think the original poster meant any disrespect to any of us.


i never intend to disrespect any1


> Crozar- if you truely believe what you say, then I don't think you should ever smoke herb again because it sounds like it definately wasn't agreeing with you. I hope your funk forever stays away.



i think it agrees with me , i have seen the world of harmony within myself when i smoke . i float everywere in everybrain and people laugh and communicate with me without even noticing that im high , the question is i do understand my situation when i was unorganized to my existing soul .
when you do your soul good in all ways that means health , excersice and more... then you wil get best out of your smokeing and you wouldnt be smoking like 10 - 20 bongs a day , 1 or 2 will be enough by that time , or 1 rocketlauncher jay


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I haved smoked for 34years im an artist and a computer guru, i need weed it helps me come up with all that weird stuff every ones loves. sooo weed is a imagination booster for me plus i love to laff. this is what mj does for me.
like my daddy told me along time ago every one has an opinion. god love america were we can express them with out fear of being hauled off and shot for what we think, say , and do.....Weed rules, weed forever!!!!!!!!:bong2:



TRIPPING THE RIFT, OH YEAAAAAAA.........


----------



## IRISH (Mar 4, 2009)

what you smoking crozar?...bb...


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 4, 2009)

crozar is spewing hippy ** imo.
I am a happy individual, and pretty much allways have been. Of course, things happen in life that we all wish didn't, but that is life.
Healthy diet??? Who are you Racheal Ray?? I love Animal Flesh, allways have, and allways will. 
I am a proud member of PETA, People Eating Tasty Animals.

I am a firm believer in handling issues yourself. Thats right folks, an eye for an eye. True justice.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think you're trying to hide the fact you're high from us.  I hope it doesn't take another 9 months for your next reply.
But I'm getting off this highway, my existential ramp is up ahead.
The Allegory of the Seed is just planted too deep for me.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 4, 2009)

...and I thought this thread was about mustard.

Hal, we agree aside from one key issue:

Revenge/Vengence



			
				M. Ghandi said:
			
		

> "An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind."



..I mean, seriously...How true is that?

...and finding the root of depression is simple:

A, You have a chemical imbalance or hormonal issues.

B, You hate your life and everything around you. Society and humanity are both huge disappointments. 

Remedies:

A, Pharmies, "Professional" Help, Medical Help, Drastic diet and life changes, Restructuring, building/Burning Bridges and a whole lot more really, REALLY good sex.

B, Kill yourself, or move really far away from everybody and grow a whole lot of pot for a living. Farm your own veggies, livestock and vanish from the whole damn mess that we have made for ourselves...

Weed is just an herb that gets you stoned, or high that has some BONUS medicinal effects.

Believe me when I say this: If pot was harmful to smoke, or had the capacity to damage your organs like other drugs...alot of us would still smoke the crap out of it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I am a proud member of PETA, People Eating Tasty Animals.


 
:giggle: Luv you NCH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with NorCalHal--except I am not much of an eye for an eye person--I am more a turn the other cheek person.

I'm sorry, but this seems like some kind of new age crap that really doesn't make any sense to me..."when someone's soul is clean and honest and white..."  

BBFan--the seed allegory was just too much for me, too. :rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks nch. i wanted to say the same thing, but thought i'd be banned for something or other.

so, heres what i really meant crozar---i love all gods creatures, right beside me smashed 'taters, and gravy.  . mmm, lotsa gravy hippy.

go eat some red meat, and smoke a fatty bro. that will make most forget about all thier worries...bb...


----------



## ishnish (Mar 4, 2009)

blah blah blah....   let's talk about a more serious problem some people have...
alcoholism!   i've been drinking almost a 12pack a night for the past 2+ years.  i want to stop, i used to have a whole lot more energy back when i drank on just weekends and such if at all.  I tell myself... no beer today... then i get bored... then i'm like.. maybe just one or two... then its all over till the next day...
any thoughts on that?


----------



## tcbud (Mar 4, 2009)

I love these kinds of threads.  (play getting to know you music here).
do like your mom prolly said,
1. eat right
2. get plenty of sleep
3. get excersise (enough to keep you healthy)
4. be good (as in you know good from bad, do the good)
5. dont do anything in excess, to the point it hurts you.
6. remember pain means something is wrong, find out what it is and fix it.

I have found in my fifty plus years of life, smoking pot on and off (off only to prove a point or there was none around), trying to do the above (not always sucessfully, am also an addictive type) that I thank "The Maker" for our differences (or I thank the air I breath).  Live your life every day knowing it is you that you must face in the mirror in the morning and know there are some thing's you can not controll. (this I tried to impart to my kids)

If I smoke at night, I can get my full eight hours, without it, I get six.  Though I smoke to relax, help out with the arthritis, and because I like being high.  We each have our own reasons,  and a person dosen't have to be spiritual to enjoy life.  To each their own.
I have a mantra when I am down or must face a situation I am nervous about, here it is...

I am an American,
I live in ******** County
and I am female.
Life is Good.

That has got me through job interviews to heart surgery. Each one of the above was and is all Luck, cept what county I live in, that I choose.

Again, I love these kinds of threads. And I didnt even get to the point, but if "it" makes you smile, "it" has got to be good.  Be it MJ, a painting, a nice car, song, or the sound of the wind in the trees, keep what makes you smile close if you can.  It makes life easier, maybe not much but easier.


----------



## crozar (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for all the great replies , but lets observe my first and 2nd post in this thread , the reason i posted this is because for sure i love you all even if your lazy to pass me the remote , the threads summary is to bring back your true selves , your true character but not a made up one .
the true self must be released , to release that you must work for that and believe me you will feel your high just for working on that part , + in the end of the day after your tired from helping your real self come out you light a jay and you will feel much better.
*The essentials of this thread is to bring out your real core , and overriding your whole body and brain system , reviving the soul and adding the shell* ( which is cleanness , great diet , and things which boosts you like honey sdr with blackseeds ) , oh ya after that if you smoke your shell will protect your core and you will be on real self all your life + which outputs a control of humoring factors within people and, ignition of laughter at the moments which is a necessary occurrence  and oh ya  a great communication feedback, with great life and a happy sleep.
i hope this is coherent enough to my point of post1 and post2 in page1


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 4, 2009)

I keep reading my name mentioned here :rofl:


----------



## jb247 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been involved in the cannabis game for over 40 years. I have to make an observation here, and that is that not all of us are involved with this because of depression. Cannabis is a wonderful alternative to many things, including alcohol, hard drugs and pharmiceuticals. I have met alot of folks whose lives are much improved by stopping thier heavy drinking and smoking cannabis instead. I was involved in hard drugs myself, I come from a family of alcoholics. Usually the child of an alcoholic has an "addictive personality" and is genetically linked to addictive behaviors. Given the choice of either becoming a hard hitting drinker or a cannabis user, I chose the later. 
I've known alot of folks who turn to cannabis after being prescribed things like oxycoton. They take the oxy for years and years treating (usually) constant, agravating pain. Then someone introduces them to cannabis and they find relief from the pain, thereby cutting way back on the amount of pharm. pain meds that are needed. I have seen folks who are complete a$$es, because of the amount of meds they need to take to control thier pain. These meds change people's perspective of the world. Then they discover the magic of cannabis and become the person they were before thier heavy use of narcopharms.

I'm not saying that abuse of any drug is permissable, but there are other, many other, reasons why a person would use cannabis on a daily basis. Please be kind and tolerant of those who must.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## crozar (Mar 4, 2009)

i now realise my coherence grasps peoples understanding of my post lol , im getting a reply instead of a feedback . the thread is about feedbacking to the posts based truth of the worlds happenings.
i have expirience , this is not an offending reply i will just clear something up
CORE < -
Protect that with a shell ((( Core )))
then smoke SMOKE SMOKE SMOKE!!!!!!!    !!allll the way to the WHAM!!

shell cracks abit..... [([ CORE ])] ... but still core is safe ... and then regenerate through your COREs regeneration habbit of the true selfs soul.....


----------



## IRISH (Mar 4, 2009)

are we talking about tai-chi?, or chi-kung? been there, done that. inner peace through form, energy, and mind. 

after a severe spinal injury, that led to 4 surgeries, and many, many pain killers, my mind became very dumbed down. yes , dumbed down.

i still have to manage my pain with pharms', but not near as much since i began smoking herbs. when you get out of bed every morning, and have to let someone else put on your socks and shoes because you can no longer do it yourself, how do you justify what your telling us here? 

my core has been broken for quite some time my man. and toking helps to keep my mind on track from going over that edge. and no one wants for that to happen. you do what you gotta do to make it through til tomorrow. chill out, and smoke in peace. thats where i'm at...bb...


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

every core have 1 time restore , you still can restore through self . 
example :

1 mental guy was fixed and became the smartest guy , by listening to religiious verses , this is an example

another one , a broken leg can be fixed but still cant run because of severe injury , however the guy managed to run after he maintained back hes core , hes core created the shell and the shell protected him in every direction 

the shell is something soo strong that a bullet wont hurt you as it used to


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I love these kinds of threads. (play getting to know you music here).
> do like your mom prolly said,
> 1. eat right
> 2. get plenty of sleep
> ...


 
TCBUD- Nice post.  I think the "Life is Good" line is also a choice.  Everything in life, IMO, is about perspective.  We all look at the same thing, but how we perceive it is the difference.

And- it is hard enough to change yourself- it is virtually impossible to change someone else.  What works for one, doesn't always work for another.  Inner core or public self.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

crozar, i started readin this thread for the 2nd time and i keep comin to the same thought. you think your way is the only way! to me thats a sign of a narrow mind. when you realize you know nothing then your truely wise. 

also when your shell can stop a bullet come on by and i'll help you test that theory.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 5, 2009)

A 230 grain bullet with a muzzle velocity of 830 feet per second can surly penetrate a shell.

You need to go to Berkeley and rub your shell with the other "enlightened" cores.


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

it cant stop a bullet but it wont hurt as much as a weak broken inerself
i dont mean that to you nor to any1 , but i didnt want a reply just a feedback , 
i am not GOD to understand brain study nor scientists can but its about experience and working out things from all directions , i hope and know im not narrow in thinking because i look at everything in all ways all cases from many point of view , if you think that to me i think i see whos narrow replying me in this thread , sorry for this post , this isnt a hate nor establishing victory to my thread , i just want to increase my knowledge more through your thinkings , ive seen the posts here are mostly the things ive been through , but maybe im ahead and why is it bad for some1 to be ahead , how can we learn in life through being ignorant and just accepting own selfs experience , i just wish i learn things without being in such experience because i believe if so my shell will be really taking 8 bullets without getting alot of pain , now 2bullets may be enough . every1 wishes the same to be better , its not about better ... its about the inclusive understanding of my posts meaning . 
this post isnt a rephrasement of my original thread.


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

i hope you get what i mean by bullets in life  take your imagination through what i meant in the example .

i will be rephrasing my first 2 posts in this thread from a diffrent angle.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> i hope you get what i mean by bullets in life  take your imagination through what i meant in the example .
> 
> i will be rephrasing my first 2 posts in this thread from a diffrent angle.



I personally do not believe this is necessary.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

We all have bullets fired at us.

From not being able to pay the rent to being unemployed to losing loved ones.

Many bullets will be fired at us during each and every one of our lives.

The strength of our internal armour is what makes us what we are.

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

i understand what your sayin. however everyone doesn't think the way you think or believe as you believe as do. we all have our on ways to find inner peace and to bring sense of peace to our lives. just because we don't follow the same guides as you doesn't mean we're wrong nor does it mean your right. it just means we take different paths to the same goal. i feel the way your pushing your ideals that you think your way is the only way.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

bahahaha crozar, please rephrase all your posts


----------



## tcbud (Mar 5, 2009)

Agree BB about perspective, the "life is good" refers to me.  Even at my worst or lowest, comparitivly my life is/was good, compared to many many others in this world.  It also means "life is good" in reference to the alternative, death.
I have read this post cozar, and I believe the "reviving the soul", core if you will, has nada to do with smoking reefer.  With or without reefer you are who you are, and only you can make a concious choice as to who you will "be".

I dont care if you are a gun totin', prolife, environmentalist, oil driller.  Your choices (when and if you have them) make you who you are (assuming you are among the lucky who can make choices).

Reaching into the "core" and pulling your bootstraps up and facing the unface able and getting thru it is what makes the "core" strong.  IMO.  You can meditate for an entire life, but you need to LIVE life.  I do not know if you are young or old crozar, but you sound young.  Life will teach you who you are, every day you make a choice.  Then, all of a sudden, you are old and laughing hard about who you were when younger.  Pass the J please......it makes me smile.


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

ok , when im high it might be clearer , right now im not but .. yes other people take diffrent understanding like slowmo said but im still gathering all that and putting them all into a clear picture , a conclusion where people think their is no  , people sometimes brainstorm and think its an everlasting brainstorm but with my thoughts i go for concrete conclusions which blocks infinite boundaries , and make the sense in a clear understanding , however looks like i should rephrase soon


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

tcbud , im replying without an offense or hate, 
i understand this concept these days people will talk to each other and may say young  or old to overseed selfs knowledge , i am not overseeding nor you are , its not about young or old , if you believe through theories like the big bang theory and the age process , thousands of years ago people used to live more then 800 years , i cant imagine some1 asking some1 saying hey how old are you and then he says im 350 then he says oh well im 710 ,
i still will take my priority to a little kid whos heart is white and clean , i will always wish i am that kid rather then an experienced old man


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

~MOD please remove this thread 
it sounds that my post is an offense as an attack rather then a growing guide of self , i wanted feedback and im getting replies instead , it hurts me when i am replying to my friends ....

Thank you


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> i still will take my priority to a little kid whos heart is white and clean.....


Ok, that's it...

Listen, I am going to make this as crystal clear as I can. 

1. There is NO proven existance of a soul, and if there was, I doubt whitey is rightey.

2. God has NOTHING to do with understanding, scientists do, and you my friend....have some issues.

3. Kids (not unlike yourself) DON'T KNOW CRAP!!! I just reached the point in my life where I am getting too old to know everything. 

4. The "heart" and "Soul" you speak of are meerly subconcious and concious thoughts brought on by a lifetime of socialization. Television, Movies, Advertisements, Parents ect...

You mon frier are doomed.

No, go write a poem or something and get over whatever it is you got...jeez...

Yet ANOTHER Youthfull Pseudo-intellectual.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2009)

Right on, effen!!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Agree BB about perspective, the "life is good" refers to me. Even at my worst or lowest, comparitivly my life is/was good, compared to many many others in this world. It also means "life is good" in reference to the alternative, death.


 
A very excellent point TCBud.  You see, I'm guilty of looking at things as I see them and sometimes can't understand why people don't see things the same way.  You just changed my perspective - thank you.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> ~MOD please remove this thread
> it sounds that my post is an offense as an attack rather then a growing guide of self , i wanted feedback and im getting replies instead , it hurts me when i am replying to my friends ....
> 
> Thank you



ANY response to ANYTHING you say IS feedback.

...still want that childs "soul"?

I gave you feedback TWICE...now THREE TIMES.

Your WELCOME.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Ok, that's it...
> 
> Listen, I am going to make this as crystal clear as I can.
> 
> ...


Effen- You raise some good points.  You're delivery may be a bit harsh, but good points nonetheless.  Although understanding is not always a verifiable scientific fact.  Kids don't know crap, but maybe we know too much of it- who's better off is hard to say.  Insofar as soul goes- that is a concept that has been around as long as the concept of self-realization has existed.  Nobody wants to accept that what we got is all there is- I don't mean from a materialistic perspective- it's just hope that there's something more.  Personally, I don't believe there is.
If you want, I can write you a poem.............


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

My delivery is ALWAYS harsh. No need sugar coating ANYTHING.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2009)

Now haven't you learned, it's not what you say, it's how you say it?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> if you believe through theories like the big bang theory and the age process , thousands of years ago people used to live more then 800 years , i cant imagine some1 asking some1 saying hey how old are you and then he says im 350 then he says oh well im 710


 

after reading this i understand better what your problem is. your religion shouldn't be brought here. i don't believe people have ever lived to be that old. there's no proff that anyone has ever lived that long and the only place its writen is in the bible. please don't get me wrong anyone who believes in something is good with me, just don't bring it here. this is a very touchy subject for me.

i agree mods should close this thread before it gets out of hand.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Now haven't you learned, it's not what you say, it's how you say it?



Yes.

There is a method to the madness.
No more time for sensitivity or softening any blow.

The time for reality is now. 
...or we are doomed.

By we I mean EVERYBODY.
This kid is so worried about the wrong things, There is so much more to life than just "Me".


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> after reading this i understand better what your problem is. your religion shouldn't be brought here. i don't believe people have ever lived to be that old. there's no proff that anyone has ever lived that long and the only place its writen is in the bible. please don't get me wrong anyone who believes in something is good with me, just don't bring it here. this is a very touchy subject for me.
> 
> i agree mods should close this thread before it gets out of hand.



and out of hand it goes...

Take your religious, White Soul, bible humping crap and cram it wherever your god does not want you to.

Seriously...

See my signature?
It is intended for folks like you. 

You will never find solace or peace in a book of lies.

Period.

I'm with you Slowmo...Delete this thread or burn it...whatever you have to do....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

Wouldnt you love to be a fly on the wall if Crozar and Papa got chatting after sharing a bong?

:rofl:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

Papabeach?

I would much rather read the transcript...


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2009)

Soul and religon are not necessarily the same topic.  I'm with you on the organized religon bit.
But why has the time for sensitivity passed?
Reality?  Who's reality?  You have no clue what I am dealing with today nor I you.  But I can tell you it's my reality and I have to deal with it.  And it means nothing to you nor will it in any way impact you.  We have all been doomed from the moment we drew our very first breath.  If indeed there is no time for sensitivity, then it IS just about "me".


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2009)

HIE-
I thought it was just me.  How some people can utterly mutilate a language.  Wow.
And Effen- I'm having trouble reading the posts- that is one transcript I don't think I could get through.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

Religion is a business, im saying nothing else on that subject, its just my view of how I see it and I do not wish to upset anyone by that comment.

This thread has been entertaining and there is no need to let it spiral downhill.

We have to remember this site is global and not everyone has the ability to converse easily in a language that is not their home language.

Crozar simply tried to explain his thinking using metaphors to help him get his points across.

We all think differently and we all have ways we see life differently.

Maybe as we get long in the tooth with age we forget that we too once had innocent virtues and saw life through eyes of non understanding youth.

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Papabeach?
> 
> I would much rather read the transcript...


 

effen we both know how hard it is to read what papa says. it would be much easier to listen in.

i also agree that people shouldn't sugar coat things to make it easier to swallow. life is hard and **** happens. why should be make things a pretty and rosey when they're really not. im a happy person and like to spread that around but when someone needs to hear the truth im not gonna mislead them. thats why its the truth because its true not because its candy coated and full of goodness.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

The way I see it:

If you are really happy you are either 

A. A complete genetic freak who is really lucky and has had a marvelous life

B. Ignorance and denial (much more common) Even to the point of rejecting the truth because it's "Not happy" or "Too Sad" or totally destroyes that individuals reality, which is false anyways...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

see im option B. im a life long dope head. i reject your reality and substitute it with my own. lol


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

hello every1 

im sorry for everything, its my fault , i shouldnt have rushed with such post.

until then just to conclude something important

everything i said isnt only based in my life , but my friends and cousins life , we have followed these wise methods of science , and we ended up better .. but we still look at things in diffrent pictures when understanding it to our selves.  however still its the same picture frame


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> hello every1
> 
> im sorry for everything, its my fault , i shouldnt have rushed with such post.
> 
> ...




This is _*NOT *_science!  It is religious/spiritual ** at best.  I'm glad that this worked for you and your friends and your cousin.  But this is no way even close to science.  To presume that you have the truth and are "ahead" of those of us that do not believe this is arrogant to say the least.  And just so you know--there is absolutely no evidence anywhere (and lots of evidence to the contrary) that people ever lived for 800 years.

My life is good and I am happy. I am able to take joy in the little things.  I am able to appreciate all that I have and realize that I have all I _*need*_.  Everything else is fluff.  I realize that nothing lasts forever and that life is change, so try to make the most of every day and treat those around me well because it may be the last I ever see them.  I own my own business and my home is paid for.  I am happy--maybe content is a better word (and I am old).  I don't have to reinvent myself...

You have the power to close your own threads if that is your wish.  I am not going to close it unless it gets out of hand.  Keep in mind that religion is one of the "forbidden" topics.


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

im sorry that my coherence lead you to understand that my talk is about religion , im sorry i take that back , i shouldve made sense before posting , i think i should think about revising my posts and to recheck before i post rather then spiting them out lol.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 5, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Wouldnt you love to be a fly on the wall if Crozar and Papa got chatting after sharing a bong?
> 
> :rofl:



To make it really exciting let's throw priestofknowledge into the mix!!! Remember him...:rofl:


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

cadlikemike1 , nice display picture 

my favorite character in Batmans darkknight movie
, 
sorry for not replying back because sometimes i dont understand


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you, that's a pumpkin I carved of him.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> To make it really exciting let's throw priestofknowledge into the mix!!! Remember him...:rofl:


 
I think we had better add Lisa into the group too, she can tell them all off about how their 'addiction' habits are bad for them


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2009)

> Hi All, i'd like to say something , we all smoke but is our lives better?
> we could become a junkie or a pothead without noticing it but can you see the cure?
> i love smoking but is it right to smoke every day?


I know i know 5 pages late.   but gotta answer this one  

Well this pothead weed junkie smoked everyday through high school, college, 20's now into 30's LOL I've done my thing and did alright by it. So is it right? is it wrong? doesn't matter up to each individual. if it improves your overall quality of life then go for it...if not then don't. But like anything...try to live in moderation.

:48:


----------



## crozar (Mar 6, 2009)

hello Mutt , but that quote is out of context , in between the lines it may sound harsh but the picture is beautiful


----------



## tcbud (Mar 6, 2009)

crozar, I was trying to reply and have conversation with you.  Feedback not being offended by your posts or trying to attack you.  I am telling you about me and in the process learning about you.
I believe you are getting confused, big bang = theory of evolution.  Living 800 years is a biblical idea.  Like the ancient Methusola (unsure on spelling), of the Bible.

I also beleive I understand your theory.
1. keep the core healthy, be it with spiritual or tempral food.
2.  If the core (soul) is healthy it (physical form) can withstand the "slings and arrows" of life.  Or recover more easily from the effects of what you do to the core or body.

I want you to understand cozar, I am not attacking you.  I am giving you an insight into my beliefs and life.  I am only one of many here at MP, each of us brings something valuable and unique to MP, ourselves.
Take care and if this thread closes, as you wish, good luck with your life....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 6, 2009)

...you mean emotional stability?

because this whole time thats what it sounds like to me...

Feelings = Emotions


----------



## sweetbdakine (Mar 7, 2009)

I like to structure my trips to the amusement parks.  For instance i make no water pipe days.  Days in the joint.  No toke till two oclock days.  Stir it up thats what i say!+
Everything is an addiction so @#%$ with it.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to ask, what is this honey you are speaking of? and the seeds? what is up with that.  Is the honey some sort of vitamin rich honey of a different sort?
thanks


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 7, 2009)

I hate myself and I want to die.......... where's my bud


----------



## crozar (Mar 7, 2009)

its a known honey called sidr honey it comes from the sidr tree , it helps the lungs and asma , its good when its mixed with the blackseed , BLACK SEED is phytotherapuetic (Herbal medicine ) and has been known to reduce your risk to illness and disease by strengthening your immune system and protecting your body&#8217;s most important organs.
their is more into it , but remember take the healthy shell process slow dont go fast coz i puked when i did , its not because its disgusting but my body couldnt handle too much energy cure remedies towards my weakness . however , i started with an apple a day , then it became a fruit mix in the end of the week , then its a banana shake everyday , and fruits 4 - 6 times a day .. after that my process speeded


----------



## tcbud (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks...
here is some info on *Sidr Honey*,
Sidr Honey is said to be the single most expensive honey in the world. It comes from the Hadramaut Mountains in the Southwestern Arabian Peninsula, where it is harvested only twice per year. The honey is from bees who feast only on the pollen of the Sidr tree, considered by many to be a holy tree and is one of the most resilient, ancient tree varieties in the area. Sidr honey is reputed to have many medicinal benefits and has an unusually high level of antioxidants, not to mention a rich, unforgettable taste. It can be found online and sells for $200/kg.

*Black Seed*, as googled to Wickipedia,
Nigella sativa is an annual flowering plant, native to southwest Asia. It grows to 20&#8211;30 cm tall, with finely divided, linear (but not thread-like) leaves. The flowers are delicate, and usually coloured pale blue and white, with 5&#8211;10 petals. The fruit is a large and inflated capsule composed of 3&#8211;7 united follicles, each containing numerous seeds. The seed is used as a spice.
As a Folk Remedy,
The seeds have been traditionally used in the Middle East and Southeast Asian countries to treat ailments including asthma, bronchitis, rheumatism and related inflammatory diseases, to increase milk production in nursing mothers, to promote digestion and to fight parasitic infections. Its oil has been used to treat skin conditions such as eczema and boils and to treat cold symptoms. Its many uses have earned nigella the Arabic approbation 'Habbatul barakah', meaning the seed of blessing.
and Modern Research,
Black cumin oil contains nigellone, which protects guinea pigs from histamine-induced bronchial spasms[3] (perhaps explaining its use to relieve the symptoms of asthma, bronchitis, and coughing).

The presence of an anti-tumor sterol, beta sitosterol, lends credence to its traditional use to treat abscesses and tumors of the abdomen, eyes, and liver.[4]

Nigella Sativa oil is known to have opioid agonistic properties.

Artical also went on to say it is being researched for uses in cancer treatment.

Interesting, black seed's scientific name is Nigella Sativa.


----------



## crozar (Sep 8, 2009)

months pass by and i thought of extending this because i might have lost it in me =/

and a link to my recent post of medicalmj 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46386


----------



## crozar (Jul 10, 2011)

peace=

its been a long time ;

TCbud , growingreen and every1 else

im sorry for not replying back in the past , but if u like i can do it here or through PM depends on the political stuff , and offcc no religion*** of gods and stuff which is un-logical.


btw and about past harsh posts , i forgive u all =) long ago .


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 10, 2011)

crozar said:
			
		

> Hi all ,
> i'd like to say something , we all smoke but is our lives better?
> we could become a junkie or a pothead without noticing it but can you see the cure?
> i love smoking but is it right to smoke every day?
> ...


 
I know a composerwho gets up at daybreak every morning takes a run on the beach,smokes a number and then works till mid afternoon.

I know a fabricartist who smokes regularly when she does design work because itmakes her more creative than she really is.

I know an EE who ledthe design team that created the first HDTV DSP who smokes regularly.

I know someone whohas stumbled unproductively through a marginally unhappy andunproductive life who smokes every day.

I've known all thesepeople for over 40 years.  I think it is impossible to draw anygeneral conclusions about why people smoke regularly and what that habitimplies or what consequences it has.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 12, 2011)

I smoke daily,
but not always for fun.  I have epilepsy.  Up until I started smoking, I had to take the maximum dosage of anti seizure meds, Dilantin, and still had grand mal seizures at least twice a week.  I could not function or hold down a job.  
    For the last 30 years I have smoked nightly, and have only had 7 minor seizures.  I no longer have to take Dialantin.  I do not smoke until after work, as I own my own business and need to be clear headed during the day.  If I want to go to the theme park, I just change from the heavy indica I smoke as meds, and smoke a sativa strain.  This keeps the theme park fresh, and fun. 

HomieHogleg


----------

